# Dawn detergent



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Am I the only one that mixes a little dap of Dawn detergent to regular mud?


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Why?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The old guy who taught me
that one insisted it had to be Ivory!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

SC sawdaddy said:


> Why?


 
I suggessted it to a guy on the diy site. I think some think I am nutty. It works for me. One of the regulars here mentioned he has been around hundreds of dw'ers and never seen anyone use it. I thought a lot of people used a little in their regualr mud.

I staed I do not even know where I picked it up, but it makes the mud work easier for me. This is as long as I do not used too much.

I also explained I am not a fulltime finisher and do not know enough on the subject to argue any fine points on the subject of using the Dawn detergent. I just know I like to use it, especially on the finish coat.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (Jan 28, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Am I the only one that mixes a little dap of Dawn detergent to regular mud?


I'll be trying it the next chance i get.

Does it have to be "Dawn" detergent?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Never seen or heard of it. But I'll bet the first guy that saw an olive drop in to a Martini said the same thing.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I always do. :jester:


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, so far about 50, 50. I hope other dry wallers respond. I was the one who questioned boman. I was also concerned with the ability of primer and paint sticking to a concoction with dish soap mixed in it.:blink:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i have never seen any finishers on my jobs doing his. they add water only to thin out if it's premixed. first couple of coats are the quick set in bags.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Soap in the mud is a new one to me.---I never had trouble with the conventional methods---

I won't be trying it.----Some times a technique works for one guy and not for others--this may be one of them.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Axecutioner-B said:


> I'll be trying it the next chance i get.
> 
> Does it have to be "Dawn" detergent?


I don't know. Where ever I got this little tip, Dawn was recommended, and it all I have ever used.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It helps keep bubbles from forming.
Like I said, the guy who showed me
thought it had to be Ivory, and this was
long before Dawn was even sold.
This trick has to be at least 40 years old.
Chris, it is only (as I was told) a jigger or two
in a fiver, so it has *no* effect on
finishes, but it will reduce the bubbles 
in the skim coat.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Do a search, and you'll find this has been discussed here somewhat extensively in the past. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

In 79' I went to the NAHB builders convention in Vegas. Flood had a booth there. Shortly after I got back home, Flood sent a gallon container of what they called " Mud Slide". It looked, smelled, & acted like Ivory, which is what my drywall guy was using at the time. If I'm not mistaken, most modern mud comes with similar additives to accomplish the same characteristics.
Joe


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I worked with a lot of drywallers for 8 years. I heard that some of them would use dish soaap in the mud on the final coat. Never knew if it had to be Dawn, Ivory, or whatever. I personally have never tried it, but then again I rarely do any finish work.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

boman47k said:


> Am I the only one that mixes a little dap of Dawn detergent to regular mud?


 Not just mud but when I do repoint work with my point gun I put a bit in my morter.. :thumbsup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Heheh, I thought Neo was being sarcastic. Good to know he was serious.
I thought we had discussed this somewhere at some length. Maybe I am not going crazy after all.

Seems to make clean up a little quicker for me.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

boman47k said:


> Heheh, I thought Neo was being sarcastic. Good to know he was serious.
> I thought we had discussed this somewhere at some length. Maybe I am not going crazy after all.
> 
> Seems to make clean up a little quicker for me.


Neo - sarcastic? Please! :laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I squirt a shot in each bucket before mixing, maybe about 2-3 tbls? Seems to help run the mud smoother and cleanup easier.

The only bad thing is the dust will burn you eyes if your doing alot of sanding and sweat gets in your eyes.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> I squirt a shot in each bucket before mixing, maybe about 2-3 tbls? Seems to help run the mud smoother and cleanup easier.
> 
> The only bad thing is the dust will burn you eyes if your doing alot of sanding and sweat gets in your eyes.


Once again, the old guy 
I heard it from said a jigger or two.
I'm sure a jigger was a more familiar
measurement for him than a 
tablespoon. :whistling
Works for me too! :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I've never used soap in my mud, But I haven't done too much mudding. I always add a scoop of premix to my durabond, spreads a lot easier. I've got to mud my cousin's basement here soon, I'll be using soap for sure.

My Boss told me that when he started out, everyone used Joy. I think it's all good, as long as you don't use some super scented kind....Though that might save the HO a few $$ on air fresheners down the road.:whistling


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Still don't think It's a good idea. Strictly my opnion. Don't think it changes the mud enough to warrant the 2 bucks or so on the detergent. Or the 2 seconds it takes to put it in the mud. Now if we could go back to mud with asbestos in it.... It was far better than any soap you could put in there. The day they took asbestos out was like learning to run a knife all over.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> 2 bucks or so on the detergent


 
To each his own, but a bottle of concentrated Dawn goes a looong way. I would say mostly pennies for smaller jobs, especially some patch jobs.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

boman47k said:


> So, do you not like using soap? What difference do you notice when using soap versus not using soap?


Sorry Bo, what I meant was sometimes my soap is not in mt truck (wife took it) and Ill mix without it. It's not the end of the world,but it feels a little pasty.

With soap my mud seams to run smoother and tools clean up a little easier.

Could just be a psych thing? :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

reason I hear why you should not put soap in your mud is #1 can cause minor flaking of the mud to come off .#2 the big reason is over time the paint dis colours,say you paint it white ,a yellow tinge appears where ever you apply your mud,which causes the joints to be more viable or flash #3 Yes it burns your eyes when you sand#4 it makes sanding it a bit harder (not too much)
been taping 27 years (London Ontario area) Contractors would fire us on spot if we used soap ,plus why ,We tape 10 to 20,000 sg a week ,get to know your muds
ex - yes machine great mud ,low porosity,smooth running,but tends to flake ,takes too long to dry,need to sand with 180 or better,mix machine with cgc red (all purpose) then no porosity at all .know your muds,no need for soap then,but yes I do it every day so.....


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

2 buck, you do what every day? Soap or no soap? :blink:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Oddly enough, I do not remember my eyes burning from using soap.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 7, 2010)

soap in the shower,but not in my mud.
but !!!!!!! when i use to hand coat (before I got machines) I did it all the time. thought it was great,easy to push, then they caught me one day,(drywall contractor) and flipped out,Here in London Can. theres just a few big drywall contractors that everyone works for,they think they own you and your 1st born child .but I'll tell you what ,I will ask the big boss on Monday if I see him .he runs over 200 drywallers,tapers and insulators and he must have his reasons why, And it was over 20 years ago when they flipped ,maybe they dont care no more ,let you know


----------

